# 1961 Panther III



## Bicyclelegends (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a 1961 Panther III what is a rough $ for resale on this bike? The tank and bike is nice and is red. Thanks


----------



## Bicyclelegends (Jan 14, 2011)

No replies wow I know someone out there knows something about these bikes.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 14, 2011)

So we know its nice and red.My guess would be  between $10.00 and $175.00


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 16, 2011)

Would like to see some pics.
 Did you buy this one from the retired gentleman in Ofallon, MO?


----------

